# Fake Job interview email



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

Evening all, Not sure if this is in the correct section.

over the last few weeks i have applied for a few jobs, Today i got the following email

"Hi 
As a result your application, I would like to invite you to attend an interview.
You will have an interview with the department manager, Jenny Wilson. The interview
will last about 30 min.
Please bring three reference (If available), as well as a copy of your ID, e.g.
Passport, Driving License to the interview.
Please contact me on 07064848750, in order to arrange an interview
We look forward to seeing you

Best regards
Charles Brown"

Something didn't seem right so i googled the email addy as there was no company details etc and turns out that the number is a premium number. Be careful out there


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

ahh that's sucks.


Good luck in the future.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ask him if he knows Snoopy. 

How did they get your details to send that email back? Just spam mail or an organised situation to get people to apply to a dodgy job?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Any 070xxxx mobile number is a premium number.

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/07064848750


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I've heard of fake jobs being created through agencies, they obtain info like that. BF had this happen for jobs he didn't apply for when he was unemployed looking for work.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

That's fairly scummy alright.These fers are preying on people who are desperate to get a sustainable job.

To the vermin who dreamed up this scam, may the fleas of a thousand sweaty camels infest your crotch, and may your arms be too short to scratch.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

https://www.webtrickery.com/?p=740


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Sad what people do these days. Good luck with the rest of the search.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I've heard of fake jobs being created through agencies, they obtain info like that. BF had this happen for jobs he didn't apply for when he was unemployed looking for work.


It does happen. I am job hunting at the minute and lots of the jobs the recruiting agents have advertised just dont exist. You get the stock reply of," send your details in and we can keep you on our database"
****trader used to do a similar thing with car ads. Car looks a gem, priced very well and contact number is in big bold text. Funny how the pictures have their office in the backdrop and no one answers the phone when you ring the number?


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

have been hunting too, have recently deleted 400 emails from my inbox of jobs in showed interest in. 

Couldn't be a recruitment consultant i don't think.


----------

